# Preemie poem



## Anna Barry

Oh little one what have you done,
Being born too soon,
Oh little on what have you done,
Coming out my Womb,
Placed in a bag and taken away,
Tubes places into you,
Shed a tear and start to pray,
What else could i do,
Seeing you fight for every breath,
With your determined little face,
what love i felt when seeing you,
Nothing could replace.
It was hard to see all of the wires,
that were coming out of you,
Not being able to see your face,
was truly hard to do.
Days pass by and turn to weeks,
Oh how well you've done,
Loosing tubes and gaining strength,
Oh what you have overcome!
I cant wait little one till you come home,
When your good and well,
As i miss you every night,
My little Noonie bell. 

By Neaves Mum (AKA Noonie Bell)


----------



## Laura2919

Aww that is really lovely xx


----------



## bumpsmum

I got goosebumps reading this hun, just beautiful. You can read that to Neave wheh she's old enough to comprehend everything you have been through together :hugs: x


----------

